# Starting a sorioty tommorow!!! tank is cycled...its 10 gallon how many should I get



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

And I know you need lots of cover but how many plants am I going to have to buy?

Also is it okay to leave my Male betta in there? Hes very laid back and doesnt attack anything...


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

yogosans14 said:


> Also is it okay to leave my Male betta in there? Hes very laid back and doesnt attack anything...


No, it's just not worth it. You could be fine for months and then all of a sudden wake up to mutilated or dead fish. Some people have kept a male with females but in a much, _much _ larger tank. A male with females in a ten gallon seems like a time bomb which can go off any minute IMO.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

you'll want to get enough plants crammed in there so you cant see across the tank (maybe a little at the top, but not much).

I will also add, I don't really like the idea of a sorority in a 10g, I feel like its not big enough so they will have more of a chance of being aggressive, compared to a 15-20g, *but* that doesn't mean it wont work, I would just rather spend the money to make a nice little planted community with your layed back male betta, some corys, or shrimp, or maybe a little school of fish, wayy less brutal lol.

just in-case you don't already have/know you will need a separate tank/heater/filter if possible for every fish you buy, in-case it goes south.

goodluck!


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

My budget is 100$...will that be enough for live plants?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah, make sure you have a good light too, so they dont die lol.

i would get anubis, water sprite, rotala, water wisteria, swords (if you have root tabs, iron root tabs are good too) java ferns...anything thats bushy will help lol.

are you gonna order them??


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

This is what it looks like right now. ..how many plants should I buy?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Atleast several large bunch plants, ir a lot of smaller plants, just make it really full


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I prefer to use fast growing plants in a sorority, so plants such as milfoil, ambulia, watersprite, water wisteria etc. 

My most successful sororities have been where you cannot see from one end of the tank to the other. This not only breaks up the line of sight so females are not in constant view of each other, but also helps deter chasing as it becomes a struggle to get anywhere particularly fast. In sororities it's best to focus your planting around the middle and upper levels of the tank as this is where bettas spend most of their time. 

This is the sort of plant density I recommend aiming for.










To answer your question regarding males, in the photo above, you can see a blue plakat male. He was purchased as a female and was very young when I got him. Because he was always very docile and never bothered the females, I left him in with them. It was a mistake because after months and months of living together without issue, my females literally tore him apart. A group of females can be extremely aggressive, and I find they form something of a pack mentality when it comes to attacks. 

Also I just wanted to add that it is best for you and your fish if that tank is already cycled and able to deal with the bioload of your females before you add them. Also it's strongly advised to quarantine each female for a minimum two weeks before they go into the tank, no matter how physically healthy they appear. A sorority is a stressful environment and it's very easy to wipe one out with diseases such as columnaris.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok thanks. I hope it doesnt end ina disaster


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, that is always a risk with a sorority tank. This is why it's important to give yourself the best odds for success by going slowly and doing things correctly the first time such as quarantining new stock and ensuring your tank is pre-cycled.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

I decided not to and am putting neon tetras in my 10 gallon tank.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

cool, post a pic if you want!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Be aware that Neons can be extremely nippy. I thought one of my male Betta was biting his fins until I saw the Neons doing the job for him. Moved him into another tank and his caudal grew back.

I am now in the process of rehoming all of my Neons. The Ember Tetras, on the other hand, are peaceful and don't bother anybody.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Well the n eons all DIED


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

did you test your water? Perhaps they just weren't completely healthy. What a bummer!!


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

0 ammonia 0 nitrite and 5.0 nitrate 

My water is cloudy now ugh I never have luck with anything besides a single betta


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok I bought 5 female bettas and plants...hopefully all goes well


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

I just bought so many plants and 5 female bettas!!!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

exciting!! Pictures please!!)


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Is this enough cover?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

looks great. How is everyone doing?


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

When do I add them all? Like all at one time? One at time???


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

There's two methods. Add the most passive, then let her be in there for about 5-15 mins then add next less passive, and continue this pattern and do the most agrresive last. Or what I did and some other people do is to put all of them in all at once! Remember to let them adjust to the aq water first, because it's going to be stressful for them doing all of that pecking order, chasing, etc. Betta sororitys are awesome! I made one 2 weeks ago and they're doing good!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would personally just acclaimate them all then add the smallest first, but I don't think it really matters, everyone sais to do it different lol, you could wait to see what someone else sais, its up to you! Lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You should really quarantine them for two weeks before adding females to a sorority environment. Most sororities break down through the spread of disease so even if the fish look healthy, it's always advisable to keep them separate for this period to see if they remain so. 

It's no use putting a fish that is harbouring some sort of pathogen into a high stress environment like a sorority as it will then most likely go and make every other fish in the tank sick.


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

Ouuuu and Yogosans! Can I see your female bettas!!???  separate pic or together in the tank is alright!


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

No ones nipping each other? Everyones sort of getting along?

Yhey are so BEAUTIFUL together though wow!


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh wow my least aggressive (I thought) just nipped one haha


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh no!!! The blue one got ina fight and a piece of her tail got ripped off


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

If 1 betta fish is bullying the other betta fish too much, you can remove the bully into a breeding jar in the 10gal for a 3-24 hrs or put her in her cup and float her for an hour or so as detention! Don't make her float in her cup for a day. And don't worry about your blue betta ! Unless if the bullying is supa bad. Then take my advice~


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I hope it works out!!


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks 

Having all these plants help alot with aggression.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Most sorority tanks start out well, but tend to go downhill with the females attacking each other. Especially after they become adults and are looking for a mate. Just prepare yourself for the worst and hope for the best. And agree with the above....no male in the tank.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

+1 you'll want to have a in-case tank and heater for each of them, as I had said before!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

No to male and female, bomb waiting to go off with enough power to whipe out an entire city (exacerbation)

5-7 girls is whats I've herd for that size, but come people will overstock, others will under stock. It's all about your specific girls. 

Now, plants.... Pack your tank so full of a variety of plants that there is no clear line of sight from any angle, at any time. This will prevent the alpha from picking on the little ones relentlessly.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

```

```



MichelleyBetta said:


> There's two methods. Add the most passive, then let her be in there for about 5-15 mins then add next less passive, and continue this pattern and do the most agrresive last. Or what I did and some other people do is to put all of them in all at once! Remember to let them adjust to the aq water first, because it's going to be stressful for them doing all of that pecking order, chasing, etc. Betta sororitys are awesome! I made one 2 weeks ago and they're doing good!


+1


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> No to male and female, bomb waiting to go off with enough power to whipe out an entire city (exacerbation)
> 
> 5-7 girls is whats I've herd for that size, but come people will overstock, others will under stock. It's all about your specific girls.
> 
> Now, plants.... Pack your tank so full of a variety of plants that there is no clear line of sight from any angle, at any time. This will prevent the alpha from picking on the little ones relentlessly.


+1 to you to buddy <33


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> +1 you'll want to have a in-case tank and heater for each of them, as I had said before!


+1 absolutely!.
I liken bettas of both sexes to badgers. Both crazy agressive and always looking for a fight, lol.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Pics

Everything is gone EXCELLENT


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

http://youtu.be/djhUMA8lV5o

I made a youtube video of my sorioty..hopefully the link worked


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

Did you get 2 red HM? They look beautiful !


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

They were labelled Veiltail but thanks


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Stunning girls


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks 

I like watching them swim through all the plants, looks like there in the wild


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awsome! I really hope this works out for you! they are so pretty!


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Good luck with the sorority!! 
I hope I can own one someday!


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Update: Everything is going fine except my blue girl has another tear on her fins. Is it normal for one betta to get bullied?


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

Ohoho no it is not. Unless if they're all setteled then fighting should occur every once in a while. Are all of your bettas attacking her? Or just one?


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Female bettas develop a pecking order. When one gets picked on the others see it as the weakest female in the tank and all the rest will go after it eventually. When that one is no longer present, (becauze you either removed her, or it died from getting bulled.)The next weakest will be attacked and so on.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Well its only been 2 says since its been set up. After the pecking order is established will the tank become more.peaceful?


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes! It'll become a lot more peaceful! But of course fighting, chasing, flaring, etc occurs every once in a while.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Generally yes, but you can expect scuffles every now and then. I leave them be unless you can see actual all-out fighting (fish going for each other's gill plates, lip locking, etc...). Nips to fins and chasing are little squabbles that just need to be ironed out by the fish. My sorority tank is my favorite tank to watch, which is good because it is also the tank I spend the most time watching.


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

Ikrr Kevin same with me!


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

MichelleyBetta said:


> Yes! It'll become a lot more peaceful! But of course fighting, chasing, flaring, etc occurs every once in a while.


Thanks. Mostly im seeing flaring and chasing right now.


----------



## theresa (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a 10 gallon sorority with 5 girls. When I first put them in, they were fighting for the first hour or two, with lip locking and everything. I thought that the sorority wasn't going to work out, but ever since the first fight they all swim around together like a school and their fins are healing nicely. 

I guess they just had to establish the pecking order.


----------

